# the cherubim on the mercy seat



## a mere housewife (Nov 2, 2013)

Is there a significance to the cherubim being made 'of one piece' with the mercy seat? (Exodus 37:8) There seems to be a significance to the unity of the tabernacle itself, and the lampstand, etc.


----------



## Peairtach (Nov 2, 2013)

Maybe it was just practical, but at the same time God's throne car or chariot in Ezekiel chapter 1 was made up of , i.e. consisted of, the "Living Ones", the angelic Cherubim. 

David under the inspiration of the Holy Spirit had previously given instruction for the Mercy Seat of the Ark to be remodelled as a throne car (I Chronicles 28:18).

The theophany that Ezekiel experienced would have encouraged him that even if the Ark was lost or hidden, the reality that it represented was safe and was "mind-blowingly" far greater.

It may also indicate that God is enthroned in the praises of His angels, as well as His people Israel, the Church.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## a mere housewife (Nov 2, 2013)

Oh how wonderful. Thank you, Richard. I looked back in chapter 25 and saw that it was specifically directed to be made of one piece (it didn't just so happen that he did) -- but my only thought as to why was that in Christ (where God meets us in mercy) all things cohere. That parallel with Ezekiel is beautiful to think of -- 'mind blowing', as you said. Thank you for the reference to Psalm 22 as well.


----------

